# Daily Exercise of God's Most Holy and Sacred Word



## JM (Apr 18, 2008)

"A godly man promotes religion in his family; he sets up piety in his house as well as in his heart…. A godly man's house is a little church…. A good man makes known the oracles of God to those who are under his roof. He reads the Word and perfumes his house with prayer."

Thomas Watson

"[D]ear brethren, if you look for a life to come, of necessity it is that you exercise yourselves in the book of the Lord your God. Let no day slip or want some comfort received from the mouth of God. Open your ears, and he will speak even pleasant things to your heart. Close not your eyes, but diligently let them behold what portion of substance is left to you within your Father's testament. Let your tongues learn to praise the gracious goodness of him, whose mere mercy has called you from darkness to life. Neither yet may you do this so quietly that you admit no witness. No, Brethren, you are ordained of God to rule your own houses in his true fear, and according to his word. Within your houses, I say, in some cases, you are bishops and kings; your wife, children, servants, and family are your bishopric and charge. Of you it shall be required how carefully and diligently you have instructed them in God's true knowledge, how you have studied to plant virtue in them, and [to] repress vice. And therefore I say, you must make them partakers in reading, exhorting, and in making common prayers, which I would in every house were used once a day at least. But above all things, dear brethren, study to practice in life that which the Lord commands, and then be you assured that you shall never hear nor read the same without fruit. And this much for the exercises within your homes."

John Knox


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 18, 2008)

Good post brother.


----------



## DTK (Apr 18, 2008)

Caesarius of Arles expressed himself similarly in these ways...

*Caesarius, bishop of Arles (470-543):* Similarly, one who refuses to read the sacred writings which have been transmitted from the eternal country should fear that he perhaps will not receive eternal rewards and even not escape endless punishment. So dangerous is it not to read the divine precepts that the Prophet mournfully exclaims: ‘Therefore is my people led away captive, because they had not knowledge.’ ‘If anyone ignores this, he shall be ignored.’ Doubtless, if a man fails to seek God in this world through the sacred lessons, God will refuse to recognize him in eternal bliss. . . . A man should first be willing to listen to God, if he wants to be heard by Him. Indeed, with what boldness does he want God to hear him when he despises God so much that he refuses to read His precepts? _FC, Vol. 31, Saint Caesarius of Arles, Sermons (1-80)_, Sermon 1.3 (New York: Fathers of the Church, Inc., 1956), pp. 47-48.

*Caesarius, bishop of Arles (470-543):* I beseech you, beloved brethren, be eager to engage in divine reading whatever hours you can. Moreover, since what a man procures in this life by reading or good works will be food of his soul forever, let no one try to excuse himself by saying he has not learned letters at all. If those who are illiterate love God in truth, they look for learned people who can read the sacred Scriptures to them. _FC, Vol. 31, Saint Caesarius of Arles, Sermons (1-80)_, Sermon 8.1 (New York: Fathers of the Church, Inc., 1956), p. 49.

*Caesarius, bishop of Arles (470-543):* Therefore consider at once, brethren, and carefully notice that the man who frequently reads or listens to sacred Scripture speaks with God. See, then, whether the Devil can overtake him when he perceives him in constant conversation with God. However, if a man neglects to do this, with what boldness or with what feelings does he believe God will grant him an eternal reward, when he refuses to speak with Him in this world through the divine text? _FC, Vol. 31, Saint Caesarius of Arles, Sermons (1-80)_, Sermon 8.3 (New York: Fathers of the Church, Inc., 1956), p. 52.

*Caesarius, bishop of Arles (470-543):* For this reason I beseech you with fatherly solicitude, equally admonishing and exhorting you, as was already said, to endeavor continually to read the sacred lessons yourselves or willingly to listen to others read them. By thus always thinking over in the treasury of your heart what is just and holy, you may prepare for your souls an eternal spiritual food that will bring you endless bliss. _FC, Vol. 31, Saint Caesarius of Arles, Sermons (1-80)_, Sermon 8.4 (New York: Fathers of the Church, Inc., 1956), p. 54.

*Caesarius, bishop of Arles (470-543):* Let us examine the Scriptures, and in them we will be able to understand this more clearly. _FC, Vol. 31, Saint Caesarius of Arles, Sermons (1-80)_, Sermon 38.3 (New York: Fathers of the Church, Inc., 1956), p. 191

DTK


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 18, 2008)

(Henry Law, "Beacons of the Bible" 1869)

The Bible is the richest treasure of the world. 

Without it the palace is a dark blank. 

With it the humble cottage sparkles with celestial light. 

It is the transcript of God's heart. 

It tells, what human reason is weak to find. 

It is pure truth without one shade of error. 

It gives knowledge on all things 
needful for time and for eternity. 

It is a safe guide through life's entangled path. 

It is a compass . . .
through shoals and rocks; 
amid winds and waves; 
to heaven's eternal rest. 

The sage is ignorant without it. 

The peasant learns from it salvation's road. 

It is a solace for every hour. 

It is a companion always ready to converse. 

It cheers when other comforts fail. 

It is arrayed in every charm for intellect. 

It never wearies. 

It is always fresh. 

Its oldest truths cannot grow old. 

Its readers become more wise; more holy. 

Other books may puzzle and corrupt. The 
Bible is from heaven, and leads to heaven. 
It enters the heart with purifying grace. 

The more you search the Bible, the more your 
minds will wonder, and your hearts will love. 

Read it as literally true. Then no human 
philosophy will beguile you. 

Ponder its characters. You will find on 
them the intrinsic stamp of truth.


----------

